# hdtv overscan question



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a computer with an nvidia geforce 9400gt connected via component video to an insignia 19 in. lcd hdtv and the picture is like it is zoomed in. on my old tv when I used s-video I could zoom out through the control panel but I can't do that on the new tv. how do I turn off overscan or resize the image.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> I have a computer with an nvidia geforce 9400gt connected via component video to an insignia 19 in. lcd hdtv and the picture is like it is zoomed in. on my old tv when I used s-video I could zoom out through the control panel but I can't do that on the new tv. how do I turn off overscan or resize the image.


What is the reolution capability of the Insignia? What is your video card outputting?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> What is the reolution capability of the Insignia? What is your video card outputting?


my tvs native resolution is 1366x768, it can also do 1920x1080 but I am outputting 1080i with a pixel resolution of 1280x720 through component video yPbPr.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can adjust the overscan via software settings in the NVidia control panel.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> You can adjust the overscan via software settings in the NVidia control panel.


where in the control panel do I find these settings?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Go to Windows Control Panel, Display Settings, Advanced Settings, GeForce Settings (this name will vary slightly), Start NVidia Control Panel. You'll need to have your TV connected for the overscan settings to appear.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Go to Windows Control Panel, Display Settings, Advanced Settings, GeForce Settings (this name will vary slightly), Start NVidia Control Panel. You'll need to have your TV connected for the overscan settings to appear.


I brought back the classic control panel and I did something and ended up with a 1280x720 image surrounded by a huge black border and now I can't do it again.


----------

